# the story of Blue Red



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

this is the story of the most beautiful betta I have right now Blue Red. Tell me what you think.

Chapter 1: The Start of My Life

My life started simple. I never got a really good look at my father. He was blue and red with just a little white. When I was first able to swim the giants took him away. I guess he looked a lot like I do. We were in a little concrete pond that was shared by me and about 20 of my siblings shared this little pond for about the first month of our life. Then the giants moved us to small tanks. We were all placed by each other and my brothers and sisters looked a lot like me. Then they moved us to bottles. There was just row upon row upon row upon row of bottles. There were so many the giants stood on the bottles. We lived in these for a small amount of time.

Well, what do you think?


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Good keep going


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

I will write more tomorrow, also dont tell me anything about his tank size when I reveal it, also this story might end up being a little short considering I dont have a lot to tell about him but it wont be very short the beginning is made up but eventually I will be writing truth


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Chapter 2: Moving

After about 2 weeks in the bottle, me and many other bettas were taken out of the bottles and put in little bags. The bags had only a little more than enough water to keep us submerged. Then the giants put us in a big box. It was dark and I couldnt see anything but I could tell there were other bags because they kept hitting my bag. I think I saw male and female bettas being put in the box before they closed it. After about a day the box arrived at some giants house. He took us out of the box and put us all in groups. None of the females were in the group that I was in. He put the other groups in other boxes and eventually put our group in a a smaller box. After about another day we arrived at some store. 
to be continued
tell me what you think


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Good!


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Chapter 3: Arrival

I arrived at a place that giants call a store that they call walmart. I arrived with a lot of other bettas. The other bettas were both crowtails and veiltails. The giants took me out of my little bag and put me in a cup. The cup had more room than the bag but it was a little under halfway full. It had very basic care saying to feed me only once every 2 or 3 days and to clean my tank just whenever it got dirty. I saw a few other bettas get taken but there were still a lot of the bettas. I felt like I was in that cup too long.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

Chapter 4: Life in the cup

I was in that cup for over 2 weeks. We rarely got water changes and when we did the water was cold. They fed us once a day for 2 days and then eventually only fed us every 2 days. I saw a few giants look at us and a few picked up my cup and looked at me. A few of the other bettas were taken and as I have said before there were still many of us. I saw one giant get a glass bowl that held about a gallon. It took a blue betta next to me. I could see that a few bettas had dirty water but I didnt at the time. I talked to one of the other bettas who was there longer than I was and I asked him why the giants kept looking at us and picking others. He said it was because they wanted to put us in glass boxes filled with water to look at us. He was eventually taken by a young giant who said he was going to put him in a small bowl probably less than half a gallon. After that I talked to another male. During our discussion he told me that some bettas get put in tiny little bowls that way too small. He even talked about an aquarium that was like a ring that was really hard to swim in. I still think I was there too long. But then the day came. The day I left that awful place.

This part is made up but the next part will be true.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

OOOHHH,AAAHHH.Keep going please.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes keep going!


----------

